# اسس استلام التكييف بالموقع - الجزء الأول والثاني



## ahmedbayoumy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشرف القسم 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان شاء الله سنبدأ اليوم الجزء الثانى من اسس استلام التكييف بالموقع بحيث تكون مهندس تركيبات شاطر
حيث ان الجز الاول موجود هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157742.html 
والله الموفق ولانرجو منكم الا الدعاء
الجزء الثانى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/81467/1257063153.doc​ 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني​


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شغالللللل dpme
محمد اخوك يحيك على الجهود


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخ محمد 
وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## hamadalx (1 نوفمبر 2009)

with my best regards


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونحن بانتظار الاجزاء الباقية


----------



## شهدشهد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك م / محمد مرة أخرى على تكملة هذا الموضوع , و إستمر و نحن معك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يا جماعه 
وربنا يقدرنا على ان نقدم كل ماهو مفيد لكم


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا رائع هذا العمل يااستاذ تشكرا اخي


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (18 أبريل 2010)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله عليه كل خير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم 

لك مني خالص التقدير والتحية


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 أبريل 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع 
ومن تميز الي تميز ان شاء الله 

مشرف القسم


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (18 أبريل 2010)

msa y hndsaa


----------



## kingsesar (19 أبريل 2010)

زادك اللة علما


----------



## سعد العادلى (20 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## USMBscorpion (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الطواب (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## nofal (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

مجهود عظيم ياباشمهندس


----------



## spyeng_85 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراُ


----------



## المنتسب (29 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ياهندسة على المعلومات الحلوة دى


----------



## محمد سمير سيد احمد (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للقائمين على المنتدى الجميل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ziezooo (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس علىالصفحات التى تحتوى على خبرات عشرات السنين لناخذها ككبسولة فى ثوانى


----------



## idris (1 مايو 2010)

Very nice:20:


----------



## العاسف (2 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## taher nabieh (2 مايو 2010)

مش عارف افتح الfile لانة طالب password


----------



## transporter_003 (2 مايو 2010)

taher nabieh قال:


> مش عارف افتح الfile لانة طالب password



مش محتاج باسورد
شكرااا على الموضوع


----------



## المازن (3 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر انشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي العقله (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي على جهودك


----------



## mahmoud younis (11 مايو 2010)

لا بجد كويس ربنا يخليك


----------



## swallow.elporsa3id (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الشبل (12 مايو 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## ارطيش (13 مايو 2010)

يا سلاااااااااااااام بارك الله في مجهودك وبصراحة جاي بوقته لانه الي اسبوع بعمل اشراف في موقع كبير وانا خريج جديد وما بعرف شي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## sameh sherkawy (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا اخى على المجهود الكبير


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (15 مايو 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور والله
الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في جهدك


----------



## main_libre (21 مايو 2010)

*with my best regards*​


التوقيع:أسـأل الله أن يهبك من سحائب مغفرته فلا يبقى ذنبا عليك ومن فضائل رحمته فلا يقرب هما منك ومن أعين مرضاته فلا يدع عيبا بك وتقبل الله بنفحته الخير منا ومنك..







*with my best regards*​


التوقيع:أسـأل الله أن يهبك من سحائب مغفرته فلا يبقى ذنبا عليك ومن فضائل رحمته فلا يقرب هما منك ومن أعين مرضاته فلا يدع عيبا بك وتقبل الله بنفحته الخير منا ومنك..

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونحن بانتظار الاجزاء الباقية*​


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 مايو 2010)

أسال الله الباري عز وجل أن يديم نعمائه عليكم ويزيدكم من فضله


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (10 يونيو 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## م محمد حسن أبوالعز (12 يونيو 2010)

اذا كان تصميم منظومة التكييف هو الأساس العلمى لهذا التخصص فإن الأستلام والتشغيل هو المبنى بالكامل شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (25 يونيو 2010)

والله انت فعلا انسان تتحب


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (25 يونيو 2010)

انى احبك فى الله


----------



## sammarfree (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهدالادهم (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وحيد2009 (17 يوليو 2010)

*اعمال التكييف*

الاعمال المقدمةتم الانجازفيها لكنهاغيركاملةنريدالمزيد:59:


----------



## يوسف ابوسليم (23 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## HUSSEINADIL (26 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## a hoba (26 يوليو 2010)

فعلا موضوع مميز


----------



## ali&anas (27 يوليو 2010)

مع الشكر لصاحب القدر


----------



## محمد يس (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lawlaw (10 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 أغسطس 2010)

*م- احمد*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع فعلا مميزورائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونحن بانتظار الاجزاء الباقية*​


----------



## الحاضر الغائب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات عمليه مفيده مشكور اخي


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك االه خيرا


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## hisham dafalla (20 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكر يابشا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## ابوشامة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات الفنية القيمة


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماستر ميكانك (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## fahmisoft (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## pano (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حيدر مناتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

My dear ,thank you very much


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Mohamad (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك

مجهود رائع


----------



## هيشه (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهو الفرق بين فاصل الزيت نوع trapوفاصل الزيت نوعseparator


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafamin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ال ف شكر


----------



## mausa (25 نوفمبر 2010)

كلام زى الفل يا هندسة


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جُزيت خيرا" ع الطرح المميز


----------



## م سامى زكى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يرضى عنك


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتي


----------



## abo_renad2 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.وسيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جداً ... شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ونرجو منك المزيد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## nabe (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
مشكور على عملك


----------



## mausa (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور على الجهد


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا واكثر من رائع وفقك الله


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Mohamad (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك

وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yasser zaki (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميدوميدو2 (2 يناير 2011)

:20:بارك الله فيك:20:​


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الشيمي2010 (5 يناير 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك وفي هذا المنتدي الطيب المفيد كنتم فين من زمان


----------



## amr_685 (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## moza_moza (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## urgent_685 (17 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## urgent_685 (17 يناير 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمدحماد (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمال تلاوي (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا أستاذ محمد


----------



## كمال تلاوي (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## كمال تلاوي (26 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mmheng2008 (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## كمال تلاوي (30 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## Beeiiko (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزالك عنا كل خير
لا تدري ماذا اسديت لنا من صنيع
لا اجد ما اقوله يصف احساسي
نحسبك على خير
ولانزكي على الله احدا


----------



## ابوشوق77 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## جون سينا1 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه مدحت (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## جميل علي أحمد (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا............


----------



## علي محاد (23 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم
الاخوه الكرام اشكركوم على المعلومات الفيمه


----------



## mohamed26 (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 فبراير 2011)

بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووركت اعمالكم


----------



## المهندس ابراهيمlg (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
ارجوا منكم ان تقبلوني صديقا لكم وشــــــــــــكرا
المهندس:ابراهيم سمير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## magdyy1973 (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد_86 (10 مارس 2011)

الجزء التانى مش لاقيه


----------



## ee-engi (14 مارس 2011)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا مات ابن ادم انقع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له ) بارك الله بك


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

*في الحقيقة مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## majidoh (14 مارس 2011)

*مجهود جبار جزاك الله عليه *​


----------



## عرفات العرامي (16 مارس 2011)

انا اشكرك اخي على جهودك


----------



## zaeim84 (20 مارس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## bayaz (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تم التحميل والحمد لله


----------



## hanyafia (30 مارس 2011)

ممكن لو فية حد عنة معلومات وافية لنظام لbmsانة يذودنا بيها وكمان طريقة معتمدة لنظام استلامة 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## hanyafia (30 مارس 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## ziadzh (30 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## AG Chem-Bttri Gas (5 أبريل 2011)

*ايه جى كيم لتعبئة الفريون*

شركة أيه.جى.كيم – بترى جـاز
لتعبئة غازات الفريون


إحدى الشركات الرائدة فى مجال تعبئة غازات التبريد (الفريون)

فى مصر حيث تقوم الشركة بإستيراد غازات التبريد من أكبر الدول المصنعة ومنها على سبيل
العلم لا الحصر :

1- شركة Honeywellالآمريكية

2-شركة S.R.Fالهندية


كما تقوم الشركة عن طريق مصنعنا المتواجد بمدينة بدر بتزويد خطوط إنتاج أكبر الشركات المصنعة لكل من التكييفات والثلاجات وغرف التبريد والسيارات المجمعة فى مصر وذلك فى عبوات وأحجام مختلفة من الفريون المعبأ لدى شركتنا على أيدى خبراء وفنيين على أعلى مستوى حيث أننا شركة متخصصة فى مجال تعبئة غازات التبريد الصديقة للبيئة على سبيل المثال :

R 22 – 134A – 404A – 407C- 406A - 410A -507- 123 - 141b

ويسعدنــا ان نتعاون معكم ونزودكم بكل ماتحتاجونه من فريون بجميع انواعه

العنوان:23كلوت بك – الآزبكية
المصنع:42 المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة – مدينة بدر
التليفون:2787855-27878560-0101211122-0145509522
البريد الإلكترونى:
[email protected] الإدارة
[email protected]المبيعات
[email protected]التسويق


----------



## صباح نوري العلوجي (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اسال الله العضيم ان يعلمنا ما جهلنا امين اخوكم ابو عمر


----------



## م.محمد عبدالحميد (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل تاخير


----------



## mohamed alhmad (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وائل البحراوى (21 مايو 2011)

شكر


----------



## هانىويل (21 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## habos552 (31 مايو 2011)

مجهود ممتاز جزاك الله خير


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (2 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## ضاوي (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكوور على الإفادة


----------



## swat31 (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## haithamslem (9 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
مجهود رائع
*


----------



## رجل الصناعة (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء... وفقك الله لكل خير 
*


----------



## عبدالهادي صابر (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود وبرجاء توضيح كيفية استلام الوحدات d.x


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (8 أغسطس 2011)

أسّألــــكٌ ربٍــــي
ٱט تشفي ڳُل مبتلى و مريــــــض ..
ٱט تفرج هم ڳُل مهمــــــوم ..
ٱט ترزق ڳُــــل شخــــص محــــــروم ..

......ٱט تقبل توبه ڳُل تائـــــــب ..
ٱט تسعــد قلــــب ڳــــل شخــــص حزيــــن ..
ٱט تستجيــــب لدعــوه ڳل عَبْد ..

ٱט تيســــر ڳُــــل مـَن تعســــر أمــره ..
ٱט تحقــــق أمنيــــه ڳــــل شخــص ..
ٱט تغفــــر لڳُل مذنــــــب .>

آمين​


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه


----------



## drisssidki (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فيك اخي*


----------



## eng_m_hegy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## dlear2011 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر 
م . دلير


----------



## محمدشيلر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم اخى والف شكر


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (13 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## ايهاب مسلم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
فين الملفات


----------



## saad kamel ghazy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووور ]


----------



## shanfar (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## virtualknight (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## elmuthana algaali (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا العمل


----------



## engmagid (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## amnshsh (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشكورررررررر


----------



## حسين دراج (25 أكتوبر 2011)

زادك الله من نعيمه واثقل ميزان الحسنات


----------



## رجل الصناعة (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160772#ixzz1cNsLsW6Y


ربنا يبارك فيكم يا جماعه 
وربنا يقدرنا على ان نقدم كل ماهو مفيد لكم


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## hazoz85 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع متميز تقبل مرورى

تحياتى

\
/
/
/















​


----------



## عليسعد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## ابو رقية الحديثي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع متميز ومفيد جدا


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككور


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elmuthana algaali (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسين دراج (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس 
أطال الله في عمركم


----------



## أبوروضة (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مشكوررررر


----------



## abdelhameddoma (15 ديسمبر 2011)

سكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله جهودك


----------



## hvc2010 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا ونريد ونطمع منك بكل ما هو جديد*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم ايدك يا بطل*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*الشكر من اعماق القلب لك*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*تسلم يا هندسة*​


----------



## تبارك رائد (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## sultan0b (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## osamajk (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو توضيح بعض المفاهيم


----------



## mohamedanees (29 فبراير 2012)

بجد موضوع اكثر من ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## ضاحى ربيع احمد (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد الشتري (2 مارس 2012)

كم من الوقت مر على موضوعك ياهندسه ومازال يستفيد منه طلاب العلم . وانا احدثهم
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## a.houmani (13 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراَ على المجهود الرائع 
*


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (24 مارس 2012)

*مجهود عظيمه *:55:*جزاك الله عليه كل خير*


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## midonagi (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وعظم اجرك


----------



## mr.m7shsh (3 مايو 2012)

جزيت خيراااا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (10 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير على العمل الرائع


----------



## وائل البرعى (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ونجو منك عمل مثل هذا للحريق والصحى


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بورك مسعاك ، و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" على المجهود االرائع


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا على الافادة الرائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## g_h_k2010 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ادعوا لأخيكم ان ييسر الله أمره ويفرج كربه 
و ادعوا لإخوتكم في سورية أن يكتب لهم الله النصر
إنه على ذلك قدير*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## drmady (7 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ أحمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## golden hawk (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## waeltantawy (9 مارس 2014)

100000000000000 شكر يا هندسة


----------



## tarek gamarec (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohammed083 (23 يونيو 2014)

مشكور ي باشمهندس:7:


----------

